# 4100 weight problems



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Was using the 4100 the other day putting in the dock at my grandpa's. We put the dock sections on the FEL. The back end was wayyy too light and would sometimes even lift up. Anyone got any suggestions as to add weight on the backend. Without having to buy wheel weights and such like that. Sometihng that can go on the 3pth and be easy to remove. Thanls in advance!
Ryan


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

First thing that comes to mind is a ballast box, and they are inexpensive...I'm surprised you havent already worked on the rear ballast issue since you already have a FEL...

Do you have any heavy implements that you can use and maybe add weight to it? 

Duc


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

only rear implements we have is a dethatcher and a sprayer. He has always talked bout it but you know how it goes lol
Ryan


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

My dealer won't even install a loader without selling wheel weights or loading the tires. I'm suprised you haven't had problems with this before! Not sure if your dethacher or sprayer filled with water would weigh more, but either one will help.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

We havent really had problems seeing we only use it to put in dock or move a little dirt or brush. Mostly on flat ground.
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You need to get the tires fluid filled. Do you have a box blade? That would help but you need more weight than that.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

no box blade, I'll make something this summer now that I can weld and stuff like that. He is running out of projects anyways 
Ryan


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

If you have a draw bar on your 3 point hitch, you can put a couple of 3/4" or 1" dia threaded rods in the holes and stack up barbell weights on the rods. Barbell weights are really cheap at yard sales and those places that sell second hand sports equip.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*maniac*

An inexpensive way to add weight to the back of your tractor. Use a 55 gallon barrell filled with rocks. You drill or burn two holes in it for pins to mount to your three point hitch, and add a slot for the third leg. This works nice, you can add a lot of weight, it is also handy if you go rock picking. The advantage is you can disconnect it easily and control how much weight you carry.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats good idea slips... thanks. My grandpa has couple barrels sitting around that he uses for burn barrels. I really need a digital camera to show you guys his place and the 4100.
Ryan


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Maniac*



> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Thats good idea slips... thanks. My grandpa has couple barrels sitting around that he uses for burn barrels. I really need a digital camera to show you guys his place and the 4100.
> Ryan *


 Have you done anything about the counterweight?


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I have seen that done using those plastic blue barrel.They run a pipe throuh it and fix the ends for the two point arms and then fill it with concrete.It might need cut down however for a 4000 series.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

How about CaCl in the tires? I have them in my 4100 and it helps
big time and cost very little....ballast boxs can be found on the cheap as well, you can fill them with concrete...

Any decent implement will help ( Blade, BB, etc) and they can be found on the cheap as well

You need weight on this machine to be safe and have the full capacity with the FEL....I use a 61" bucket and I stuff it full of wet heavy soil all the time. The 61" is offered on the 4100-4115 models as an option. But it can scoop up more than the FEL limits
based on the size of the bucket at times....The weight (box & Loaded tires) keep it planted real good...

Duc


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

No, I have not done anything yet. Just been too busy with school. We have finals all next week 
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Carefully read you FEL operator's manual. It covers the required ballast with the FEL installed. You need to fix this issue immediately. You may not think this is a very dangerous condition but too little ballast can cause you to loose control of the tractor or flip it. It can happen at a time you least expect not to mention the risk of injury to you and those who may be around you if and when something such as that occurs. Rim Guard or CaCL is relatively inexpensive. Just get some ballast weight on that machine or remove the FEL.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's my solution, yabba dabba do which my friend calls my Fred Flintstone wheel. It cost me about 10 bucks. I probably should add some fluid to the rears to get it to spec. I have moved 3 inch rock and chad with no problems, but I am careful with bucket height and always aware of the terrrain I'm on. Whatever you do, make sure you are up to spec and use your head.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is a nice looking solution Mow. Can you go bigger with that? I think he will need more ballast than that though.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

He will definitely need more, Chief, and I forgot to tell him that. 

I couldn't go any larger, other than increased diameter and a shorter width. This is because the lower links are angled toward the tractor. The first time I used it as a roller, I had too much sway and the lower links chewed into the "90" of the concrete edge when I turned, hence the duct tape!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats a good idea mow. Nice looking tractor I might add.
Ryan


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks, Ryan. It stayed pretty clean in the garage this winter.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Only other material that comes to my mind to get extra weight and still be compact would be lead if you can find enough scrap lead and melt it down.


----------

